# starter removal



## xipantera31ix (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok in the service manual, it says to remove the intake tube and the battery cable, then the 2 bolts. This seems much easier said then done, i have not even been able to locate the starter from the top of the engine, much less the bolts. There seems to be way too many coolant and emission larts in the way to get it from the top, but maybe i'm just overlooking the location of the starter. I was wondering if it is easiest removed from the top of the engine, or from below. Could someone please tell me exactly how to remove this, step by step. I'd like to ring the neck of the lil bastard engineer that placed the starter behind the engine at this point, I used to have a cavalier z24 and the starter could be removed in about 2 minutes. This car may be a lil bit faster and more refined, but the starter location is a nightmare.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you can find the starter by following the transmission. standing on the drivers side lookin at it, its at about 1:00 position. its almost directly underneath the TB/coolant line. there is one bolt that you remove from the top and one that you remove from below the car. its easier to see from underneath the car.


----------

